# brain freeze. need help. crock pot meal??



## he beholds (Apr 25, 2009)

We have fellowship dinner tomorrow after worship and I want to make something in the crock pot. But I am less-than-inspired right now. Any ideas?? Obviously I would prefer that the recipe requires only things in my pantry, but since you don't know what I have on hand (and for that matter, neither do I) I'll accept any yummy recipe. 

I know for certain I have ground beef. A roast. Some chicken breasts. A bag of tater tots. A bag of red potatoes. 

I'm pretty sure I've got some cream of soups.

I have tortilla chips.

Lots of cheese--mozzarella and colby jack.

Milk.

Spaghetti sauce. 

Has anyone ever made spaghetti in the crock pot?? I make a killer sauce, so that could be a good option, but the stoves and ovens at church will be too busy reheating things before dinner tomorrow.


Anyway, HELP!

Gracias!!


----------



## Theognome (Apr 25, 2009)

Throw all that you mentioned into a crock pot. You should be fine.

Theognome


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 25, 2009)

Salt and pepper the roast.
Put in and the potatoes in the crock pot.
Chop 1/2 onion and sprinkle in on top. (If you have it.)
Add a can of cream of mushroom soup and a can of cream of celery.
Fire up the crock pot and let it do it's thing. 

Simple, tasty, feeds a bunch of folks.


----------



## chbrooking (Apr 25, 2009)

Lawrence's idea sounds great.


----------



## Edward (Apr 25, 2009)

he beholds said:


> Has anyone ever made spaghetti in the crock pot??
> 
> 
> Gracias!!



The sauce would probably be good, but the spaghetti would likely be too mushy. Rice would probably work better as the starch for crockpotting. One of the chicken or the roast or the ground beef would work with the sauce. 


I'd do the roast, potato, canned tomatoes if available, and onions, salt, pepper and water (paprika if available), and put it on low until ready to serve. Carrots and or celery optional if on hand. Onions not optional.


----------



## Ivan (Apr 25, 2009)

Just go to the closest deli. Simple.


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 25, 2009)

Put some chicken in the crock pot with mushroom soup and let it cook till it falls off the bone! Yummy!


----------



## Idelette (Apr 25, 2009)

I would probably make the roast:

roast
3-5 red potatoes
1 onion
3 large carrots
beef bouillon/broth or
1 cup water and seasonings:
garlic powder, onion powder, salt and pepper.

Place vegetables on the bottom, roast on top and season.
Cook on high 5-6 hours or on low 10-12 hours.

And then _ENJOY!_


----------

